# QE2 open for business



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

https://www.qe2.com/ for anyone who fancies a nostalgic room with a difference!


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

From around £200 to £250 inc taxes per night for a basic room with breakfast.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Mad Landsman said:


> From around £200 to £250 inc taxes per night for a basic room with breakfast.


Including bacon?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

nav said:


> Including bacon?


Halal 'bacon' of course. 
Looks like bacon, cuts like bacon - Taste? well, best not go there. :sweat:


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Good to see someone keeping the QM and now QE2 to visit.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

I must cancel that reservation at the Holiday Inn.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Unless my cabin is next the Radio Room I'll stick with my tent. [=P]


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I think you only have to be able to leg it in reasonable time. After all, with a slack handful of you doing H24 you can't all be next to the shack.


----------

